# Cat will only eat fish



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

This question has probably been asked before but I cannot seem to find a reference so I thought I'd ask on here.

My two cats will only eat fish varieties of cat food. I have tried various brands, and very occasionally they will bother with chicken flavoured foods. But in general, I can only get them to eat fish flavoured complete foods, be it tuna, salmon, prawn or mixed seafood.

If I put beef, rabbit, lamb or any other red meat down in front of them, it is ALWAYS left and thrown out later. Even raw chicken wings and Darlings minces don't interest them.

Their health and digestion is fine but should I be concerned that they are not getting the variety in their diets that they should be?

I did debate whether or not to do what my mother did to me (tell me to eat it or go hungry!) but I don't have the heart to do that, and I'm sure they'd just end up starving themselves until I crack.

Any suggestions as to how I can get them eating more variety?


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dozymoo said:


> This question has probably been asked before but I cannot seem to find a reference so I thought I'd ask on here.
> 
> My two cats will only eat fish varieties of cat food. I have tried various brands, and very occasionally they will bother with chicken flavoured foods. But in general, I can only get them to eat fish flavoured complete foods, be it tuna, salmon, prawn or mixed seafood.
> 
> ...


Cats like humans are different and like what they like. If they like the varieties of the fish ones, just feed them to them. I'd give up on trying the others. They may eventually stop liking it so much and you would probably be in a better position to switch then


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for that. That's absolutely fine by me, as long as they are not missing anything vital in their diets?


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Dozymoo said:


> Thanks for that. That's absolutely fine by me, as long as they are not missing anything vital in their diets?


I wouldn't think so, as long as the food that you are feeding is labelled "complete", then they will be getting all the vitamins and other bits that they need.

The reason for different flavours is just that - cats are picky, dogs usually much less so


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Cheers for that!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cannot remember what brands of cat food you feed Dozymoo but a lot of fish-flavoured cat food on the market also contains other meats to bulk it up and to make it more affordable. So your cat might be getting more protein from different sources than you think. For example, the fish-flavoured Bozita contains pork and chicken as well as a nominal amount of fish. 

However, if you are concerned that they are only eating fish and would like to broaden their culinary horizon, then perhaps employ some trickery. Make up some tuna water and just drizzle some on some red meat flavoured food to see whether that will get them to eat that. Then over time reduce the amount of tuna water you use until they are eating the meat without any fuss.

If your cats like salmon oil, then a little salmon oil might also do the trick. 

In the long term them eating what you would like them to eat might make life slightly easier and cheaper!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Regardless of flavour commercially prepared cat foods are balanced diets with the correct amount of nutrients etc. or at least they should be!

However a fish only diet is an entirely different matter and should never be fed exclusively!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Regardless of flavour commercially prepared cat foods are balanced diets with the correct amount of nutrients etc. or at least they should be!
> 
> However a fish only diet is an entirely different matter and should never be fed exclusively!


Ooooh, why is that? Didn't know that! Is it because of mercury or something similar?


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey, my cat only eats meat flavoured food, wanna swap?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

missye87 said:


> Ooooh, why is that? Didn't know that! Is it because of mercury or something similar?


In terms of raw fish or tinned fish for human consumption, some of the main reasons are summarised in here: PROVET HEALTHCARE INFORMATION - Fish as Cat Food


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Hey, my cat only eats meat flavoured food, wanna swap?


Maybe instead of swapping completely, you should go halves :crazy:


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Cannot remember what brands of cat food you feed Dozymoo but a lot of fish-flavoured cat food on the market also contains other meats to bulk it up and to make it more affordable. So your cat might be getting more protein from different sources than you think. For example, the fish-flavoured Bozita contains pork and chicken as well as a nominal amount of fish.
> 
> However, if you are concerned that they are only eating fish and would like to broaden their culinary horizon, then perhaps employ some trickery. Make up some tuna water and just drizzle some on some red meat flavoured food to see whether that will get them to eat that. Then over time reduce the amount of tuna water you use until they are eating the meat without any fuss.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! They eat a range of different brands, Cosma, Tesco Finest, Highlife, Porta 21, only the fishy ones obviously. 
I have tried Bozita but it was flat out refused...

They also have the occasional tin of Applause as a treat, and Royal Canine dry to snack on throughout the day.

I'd love to try tricking them into eating meat. To be honest, they do have expensive taste so it would be nice to have the option to introduce more affordable varieties. Daft question, but tuna water, to you just mean the water in tins of tuna in spring water!

I'll definately give that a go!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> Hey, my cat only eats meat flavoured food, wanna swap?


LOL! Maybe we should timeshare?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dozymoo said:


> Thanks for that! They eat a range of different brands, Cosma, Tesco Finest, Highlife, Porta 21, only the fishy ones obviously.
> I have tried Bozita but it was flat out refused...
> 
> They also have the occasional tin of Applause as a treat, and Royal Canine dry to snack on throughout the day.
> ...


Ah, so you are giving them pretty much a fish-only diet (Porta, Cosma and Tesco Finest even I believe) in as much as those shredded varieties don't really add other stuff in _per se_, only to increase their product range (e.g. chicken and beef).

They don't eat the Porta chicken one either? Or the kitten one?

The problem with those shredded foods is that many of them are fish-based, potentially creating fussy eaters by their consistency as well as their flavour.

Tuna water - yes, the water that human tins of tuna comes in. Just decant the tuna in a tuppaware, top with water, close the lid and put in the fridge to infuse and use. Just top the water up regularly to keep the supply up.

Might work :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Ah, so you are giving them pretty much a fish-only diet (Porta, Cosma and Tesco Finest even I believe) in as much as those shredded varieties don't really add other stuff in _per se_, only to increase their product range (e.g. chicken and beef).
> 
> They don't eat the Porta chicken one either? Or the kitten one?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately yes! To be honest, I haven't tried the Porta chicken one. I'll order some in and give it a go.

I think you're right with regards to the consistancy, I think that's why I've struggled with the taurine power.

Frustratingly, the only meat flavour food I have ever managed to get them to eat was Gormet Pate (bought in an emergency). They wolfed that down but I can't bring myself to buy any more. 

I have some left over tins of Bozita so I might try topping it with tuna water and seeing if that does the trick.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am beginning to wonder whether they are more hooked on the consistency than the flavour. What do you think? I guess the proof in the pudding is to try the Porta or Cosma chicken flavours (though the chicken cosma one is a complimentary food if memory serves right). 

In which case, they MIGHT have dragged their unheeled paws with the Bozita tins not because it wasn't fish-flavoured but because of the texture (though you also say that they liked the Gourmet pate one, so go figure). In which case, if the tuna water ploy doesn't work, you could also try to mix flavours together to see whether that works or whether they just flat out refuse to eat that concoction then or manage to pick out their beloved shreds.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> I am beginning to wonder whether they are more hooked on the consistency than the flavour. What do you think? I guess the proof in the pudding is to try the Porta or Cosma chicken flavours (though the chicken cosma one is a complimentary food if memory serves right).
> 
> In which case, they MIGHT have dragged their unheeled paws with the Bozita tins not because it wasn't fish-flavoured but because of the texture (though you also say that they liked the Gourmet pate one, so go figure). In which case, if the tuna water ploy doesn't work, you could also try to mix flavours together to see whether that works or whether they just flat out refuse to eat that concoction then or manage to pick out their beloved shreds.


I hadn't thought of that, but you're probably right. I haven't seen any shredded complete foods which aren't fish flavoured, so I've always assumed its the flavour, not the texture. The chicken ones are complimentary so I haven't tried them. Will test out the theory but buying some of the Porta Chicken.

I'll still try the tuna water and let you know how we get on. Then I'll go to plan B and create a Frankenstein style fish / meat dish for them...


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

The way I see it, there are plenty of varieties of fish out there, so they are still getting a varied diet really. I often see cats as something like humans, I don't like liver for example, so my cats might not like beef. Actually, as it turns out, my female kitten loves fish and chicken, but if you feed her beef, she'd rather starve, stubborn creature.

As you said though, some cats like a certain consistency in their food, my ones loved Bozita, but have hated a few other brands in the same flavour. If you found a consistency they liked, you could try them on a different flavour of the same brand. I believe on zoo plus you can add single cans to your order in certain brands, or get trial packs, so it's a cheaper way of experimenting.


----------



## chili (Dec 16, 2010)

When I got my kitten she would only eat dry food. I then discovered she would eat similar fish varieties as yours -- Porta 21, Applaws etc, so I weaned her off dry onto those. I then started mixing in small bits of meat flavours (her mum will only eat those and not fish!). It has taken a few months but we have finally got to the stage where she will eat quite a bit of meat (Carny or Nature's Menu) if mixed with fish, and also meat flavours with gravy -- Schmusy or Rafine.

The fish varieties I found good for mixing were Applaws (she will eat anything mixed with Applaws, but she's not allowed it too often), Porta 21, Hi Life and Purely tins. Smilla Fishpot is good too, and the chicken one is a great half way house between fish and meat.

It sometimes feels like I think about nothing but cat food, and how to mix it up. 

Oh -- she goes mad for Porta 21 plain chicken, too.


----------

